# Tai Chi schools in the Washington DC area?



## ave_turuta (May 19, 2005)

Dear all, 

I would like to know whether there are any Tai Chi schools in the Washington DC metro area. My partner suffers from a disease that affects her immune system and I think the practice of Tai Chi could help her considerably. Any help in locating schools and/or regular practice would be appreciated. 

Thanks! :asian:


----------



## Dronak (May 20, 2005)

There must be.  My kung fu teacher used to teach at some school in Virginia, still the DC metro area AFAIK.  He's no long in the country, but I'm sure you can find some tai chi schools in the area.  On a quick look, I found this listing of schools in the USA -- http://usuarios.tiscali.es/fjvelasco/usa.html -- from a link on http://www.thetaichisite.com/ .  Maybe one or both of these pages can be a starting point.  It's probably also worth trying a web search and seeing what turns up.  I don't know about any regular practice sessions and I can't really offer advice on schools as I learned with a college club, not from a regular school.  I hope this is of some help though.  Good luck.


----------



## chi-ca (May 24, 2005)

The US Wushu Academy is a great school.  Christopher Pei teaches both Yang and Chen styles in two locations -- Arlington and Gaithersburg.  The Gaithersburg location is small but is slated to expand in the near future.  Here's their website:  WWW.USWushuAcademy.com.


----------

